# Stances:Shotokan vs Goju Ryu



## RoninWolf (May 30, 2002)

What are the differences in stances for Shotokan and Goju Ryu, Which one has the lowest stance, how does the variety of stances compare, which stances are emphasizes, and which how does stability and mobility between stances compare aross the two styles?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2002)

I studied Goju but not Shotokan. It seems to me that Shotokan has rather lower stances as a rule. They both emphasize the basic forward stance zenkutsu-dachi.


----------



## meltdown51 (Jun 4, 2002)

I have trained in both styles 
I found that Shotokan was more linear oriented, by that i mean that it has alot of forward energy and movements. Where the Goju has alot more lateral movement - Sideways. Also with the hand techniques of Goju there are alot of deflections not just hard blocks.


Joe


----------



## RoninWolf (Jun 7, 2002)

Yep, that's the kind of stuff I need to know. I currently do Ju-jutsu, and am looking to take up Karate as well. In my area, Goju-ryu and Shotokan are about the only choices, hence my interest.


----------



## meltdown51 (Jun 7, 2002)

I also have done some Jujitsu and found that the Goju blends very nicely with it. 

Joe


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

I have a strong bias towards Okinawan karate--I find it more interesting and also find that it has more options. If it's Okinawan Goju, look into it!


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 12, 2002)

i am very familiar with Goju , but i did study shotokan for quite awhile.  i found it very well rounded and loaded with philosophy.

i actually now study tang soo do which is almost identical to shotokan..  there are no shotokan schools in my area.

my best advice is to watch a class of both and see which one sparks your interest the most.  perhaps take a class in each also.  sometimes watching a class and doing it become two different things,and your views might change.

best of luck to you


----------

